# مريم المصرية (ملف توبة جميل )



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

التوبة تجعل ازناة بتوليين 

اتعجب بالفعل 
من قوة توبة كثيرين 
ربما نقضى العمر كلة 
لا نملك حرارة توبتهم 
ويقظتهم العالية 
وحضرتهم الدائمة العمر كلة وبالابدية 
امام رب المجد يسوع 
حى هو اللة الذى انا واقف امامة 



من اولئك  القديسة مريم المصرية 

التائبة القوية 

ساجمع من قرائتى على النت 
اجمل ما كتب عن تلك القديسة 

فى ملف توبة جميل 

اصلى ان يكون سبب بركة لكل من يقراة 

تابعوا لو حبيتم 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

*القديسة مريم القبطية التائبة والعابدة السائحة فى البرارى والوديان* 












ذكر الباحث‏ ‏الأثري- جرجس‏ ‏داود فى جريدة وطنى الصادرة بتاريخ 25/12/2005 م العدد 2296 السنة 48 أنه توجد أيقونة فى‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏الشهيد‏ ‏العظيم‏ ‏مرقوريوس‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏بمصر‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏لهذه للقديسة مريم التائبة السائحة ويرجح‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏تعود‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثالث‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏الميلادي‏ ‏تمثل‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏واقفة‏ ‏ومتجهة‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏الكاهن زوسيما وعلي‏ ‏رأسها‏ ‏هالة‏ ‏القداسة‏ ‏وشعرها‏ ‏طويل‏ ‏أبيض‏ ‏ويداها‏ ‏ممتدتان‏ ‏للأمام‏ ‏ويلتف‏ ‏جزء‏ ‏من‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏برداء ‏,‏ ويقف‏ ‏الكاهن‏ ‏علي‏ ‏اليمين‏ ‏ويرتدي‏ ‏ملابس‏ ‏الكهنوت‏ ‏وله‏ ‏شعر‏ ‏أبيض‏ ‏طويل‏ ‏وشارب‏ ‏ولحية‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏رأسه‏ ‏الهالة‏ ‏النورانية‏ ‏ويمسك‏ ‏بكأس‏ ‏ذهبية‏ ‏في‏ ‏يده‏ ‏اليسري‏ ‏ويمسك‏ ‏بيده‏ ‏اليمني‏ ‏ملعقة‏ ‏ذهبية‏ ‏تحوي‏ ‏قربانة‏ ‏مختومة‏ ‏بصليب‏ . ‏ومكتوب‏ ‏باللغة‏ ‏العربية صورة‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏السائحة وفي‏ ‏الجهة‏ ‏الأخري‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏القس زوسيما وفي‏ ‏الوسط‏ ‏ويناول‏ ‏في‏ ‏برية‏ ‏الأردن ‏.‏ 





وتعتبر سيرة حياة القديسة مريم التائبة التى كانت زانية ورافقت الأقباط الزائرين لأورشليم الراحلين عن طريق مراكب فى البحر لإغوائهم وعندما حاولت دخول كنيسة القيامة منعتها قوة فنذرت نفسها لحياة الطهارة وذلك سنة 382 م هى أصل القصة الإسلامية رابعة العدوية 





لراهب القس زوسيما الذى حكى للعالم جهاد القديسة مريم القبطية ​ 




يتذكر الأقباط قصة الراهب الذى كتب سيرة القديسة مريم المصرية التائبة العابدة الناسكة السائحة

فى يوم 9 برمودة من كل عام


ويتلى عليهم أثناء صلاة القداس الراهب هو القس زوسيما

ولد هذا القديس في أواسط الجيل الرابع للميلاد من أبوين مسيحيين قديسين من أهل فلسطين . وفي السنة الخامسة من عمره سلماه لراهب شيخ قديس . فرباه تربية مسيحية وعلمه العلوم الدينية وبعد قليل رسموه شماسا . وصار راهبا تقيا فنما في الفضيلة نموا زائدا . 
هائنذا أرسلنى 
وكان دائم التسبيح والقراءة فى الكتب المقدسة والكتب الروحية نهارا وليلا ، وكان يعمل أعمالاً شاقة حتى لا يعطى لجسده راحه ويتنعم , ولما أكمل خمسا وثلاثين سنة في الدير رسموه قسا فتزايد في نسكه وزهده وجهاده وبعد أن قضي كذلك ثلاث عشرة سنة كان يتقدم فى الفضائل الروحية وينموا فى النعمة .



ولكن حدث أن زرع العدو في فكره أنه قد أصبح يفوق كل أهل زمانه في التقوى والفضيلة 


ولكن شاءت إرادة الرب أن يردة إلى الفكر الصحيح ويرجعه عن عن هذا الظن

فأرسل إليه ملاكا قائلاً له : " يا مسكين .. يازوسيما !! يقيناً أنك فعلت كل ما فى إستطاعة أى بشر .. حقاً لقد عبرت حسناً بكل ميادين الحكمة الرهبانية , ولكن منْ من بين البشر يستطيع الإدعاء بانه كامل ؟ إن الطريق الذى أكملته لن يرتقى بل أنه لا يعد شيئاً ولا يقارن بالمتبقى عليك أن تكمله , ينبغى لك أن تتعلم أن الطرق المؤدية إلى الخلاص كثيرة ومتنوعى , فأخرج من ديرك وأهجر بلاد شبابك , كإبراهيم جديد (1) إمضى إلى البقعة الجديدة التى سيدلك الرب عليها , وينبغى أن تكمل مسيرتك فإعتزل فى أحد الأديرة بشاطئ الأردن (2) " 


وعندما أمره بالانتقال إلى الدير القريب من الأردن فقام ومضي إليه فوجد فيه شيوخا قديسين وأستقبله مدبر الدير وقد كان للثوب البالى الذى يلبسه القس ذوسيما اثره فى قبوله فى وسط هؤلاء الرهبان وسأله قائلاً : " من أين اتيت أيها الأخ ؟ ولماذا نزلت لتسكن وسط مساكين مثلنا ؟ " فأجاب : " لا يهم من أين أتيت ؟ .. لأنى هدفى هو أمر واحد ألا وهو التقدم فى الكمال والحصول على الفضيلة , لقد سمعت كثيراً من المديح يتردد عنكم فأسرعت للمجئ إليكم حتى أكتسب الفضائل التى وصلتم إليها " 
ورد رئيس الدير : " أن الرب وحده يعرف بؤسنا , سيعلمك كما يعلمنا أيها الأخ .. سيقودك فى الطريق الذى ينبغى لك ان تتبعه كيما تتحقق مشيئاته فيك , وحيث أن محبة الرب قد دفعتك للمجئ وزيارة شيوخ بسطاء مثلنا , فإمكث معنا دون إهتمام بأى شئ آخر , والراعى الصالح قادر تماماً على أن يعولنا كل يوم " .. وعلى أثر كلماته أتخذ مكانه وسط أخوة الدير القديسين يراقب فضائلهم ويتعلم النمو فى طريق سلم الفضائل الذى نهايته السماء ..


وظل سنوات طويلة كانت هناك أمور عجيبة جديده تذهل عينيه وتفتح قلبه للرب يسوع وصار متواضعاً فقد رأى هؤلاء المساكين يصلون إلى درجات فضيلة لم يكن قد طرقها بعد . 


وكان أسلوب حياة هؤلاء الأخوة فى هذا الدير إلا حياة مع الرب يسوع فى صلاة بالمزامير لم تنقطع , أما التهليل والتسبيح فكانت على الفواه بصورة دائمة مستمرة , وكان يعملون ويأكلون من أعمال ايديهم ولم يحدث أن تحدثوا محادثات فارغة بينهم قط , ولم يكن عندهم إهتمام بالأمور الأرضية بل كان كل واحد يسعى للموت عن جسده وإذلاله وينمى الروح كما سبق أن مات فعلاً عن العالم أما غذائهم الحقيقى فكان المحادثات الروحية .. وكان هذا هو الغذاء السائد تقريباً لإشباع نفوسهم فقد كانوا يرتوون من النبع الروحى , 

ولم يزيد طعام الجسد عن كسرة من الخبز وقليل من الملح والماء حتى لا يسقط أحد من الجوع ,

 فتبع زوسيما هذه الحياة الرهبانية القاسية بسرعة تستدعى الإعجاب لنه كان يشتاق غلى حياة الملائكة . 


عادة رهبان الأديرة فى الأراضى المقدسة الوحدة والأنعزال فى الربعين المقدسة 


وعبرت الأيام سريعاً فى عشرة الرب يسوع , وأتت ايام الأربعين المقدسة المباركه , والتى يشتاق إليها العابد ويتهياً للسير مع السيد المسيح حتى أعياد الفصح 


وكان الدير قريبًا من البرية التي أمضى فيها السيد المسيح الصوم الأربعيني،


 وكان من عادة هؤلاء الشيوخ القديسين أنهم في أيام الصوم الكبير بعدما يصومون الأسبوع الأول منه ،


 يتقربون من الأسرار المقدسة أى كان الرهبان يتناولون الأسرار المقدسة بعد قداس الأحد الأول من الصوم , 


ثم يخرجون من الدير وهم يتلون المزمور السادس والعشرين (المزمور السابع والعشرون حسب طبعة بيروت) 


وعند نهايته يصلون وبعد أن يبارك عليهم الرئيس يودعون بعضهم بعضا ويتفرقون في براري الأردن يجاهد كل منهم علي حده ولا يعودون إليه إلا يوم أحد الشعانين. 



فصار القديس زوسيما يخرج معهم كل عام ويجول في البرية حاملاً بعض المؤونات فى يده وتوغل فى عزلة إلى جبال مؤآب (3) 



فقرر أن يتغرب هناك طوال فترة الصوم المقدس , 

وسار مدة عشرين يوماً بلا إنقطاع هائما سائحا مسبحاً بالمزامير ورافعاً الصلوات ,

 ولم يكن يتوقف إلا عند مسير الشمس كى يتناول وجبة واحدة من الطعام ثم يتمدد على الأرض بضع ساعات متدثراً بمعطفة . 


وأوشك الصوم الكبير على الإنتهاء , فحان وقت العودة ,

 فأمال زوسيما طريقة قليلاً إلى الشرق ,


 وحدث أن شمس النهار فى كبد السماء ترسل أشعتها الحارقة على الرمال حتى كادت الصخور تحترق وتذوب ,


 وحان موعد صلاة المزامير فجثا على ركبتيه وصلى رافعاً عينيه إلى السماء 











أبصر شبحًا فظنه في بادئ الأمر شيطانًا جاء ليجربه ورشمه بعلامة الصليب فهذا هو سلاحه ،

 وأخذ يفكر بوعى أكثر فإن عينه لم تخدعاه , 


فقد رأى شكلاً بشرياً كان يهيم من ناحية الجنوب ,


 وهذا الطيف المتحرك كان مجرداً من الملابس ,


 وجلده برونزياً , كما لو كانت الشمس قد أحرقته 


وتحير أهو إنساناً أو مخلوقاً شبه انسان ولكنه تحقق بعد ذلك أنه إنسان.


 أسرع زوسيما - رغم شيخوخته - نحو هذا المخلوق لكنه كان يجري منه، فكان يصرخ إليه أن يقف. 


الصورة الجانبية أيقونة قديمة فى أحد الأديرة الأرثوذكسية فى بلاد الصرب تمثل أحد مناظر حياة القديسة مريم المصرية بينما القديس زوسيما يناولها من الأسرار المقدسة 



فتوقف هذا الشبح ودخل في حفرة في الأرض، 


فتكلم هذا الشخص المجهول وناداه باسمه وقال له أنا امرأة ،


 إن أردت أن تقدم خدمة لخاطئة فاترك لها رداءك لتستتر به واعطها بركتك . 



تعجَّب زوسيما لأنها نادته باسمه وترك لها رداءه فوضعته على جسدها وسألته أن يباركها فقد كان كاهنًا ، وزاد عجبه حين علمت بكهنوته 



ودارت أسئلة عديدة فى عقله فبعد أن طلب منها أن تباركه وتصلِّي عنه. 


سألها باسم المسيح أن تعرِّفه شخصيتها ولماذا أتت إلى هذا المكان وكيف استطاعت أن تبقى في هذه البرية الموحشة المخيفة، وكم لها من السنين وكيف تعيش؟ 


القديسة تروي قصتها بدأت تعترف بخطاياها، وقالت له لا تفزع من خطاياي البشعة بل فيما أنت تسمعني لا تتوقف عن الصلاة لأجلي . 



*القديسة مريم المصرية القبطية تروى قصتها مع الرب يسوع* 


وبدأت تروي قصتها. قالت أنها مصرية من الإسكندرية، وقد ولدت بمدينة الإسكندرية نحو سنة 61 ش (345م ) من أبوين مسيحيين .


 ولما بلغت اثنتي عشرة سنة خدعها عدو البشر .

 ومنذ سن الثانية عشر بدأ ذهنها يتلوث بالخطية من تأثير الشر الذي كان سائدًا،


 وما كان يمنعها من ارتكاب الخطية الفعلية إلا الخوف المقترن بالاحترام لوالدها 

، لكن ما لبثت أن فقدت أباها ثم أمها فخلا لها الجو وانحدرت إلى مهاوي الخطية الجسدية الدنسة.


 أسلمت نفسها للملذات مدة سبع عشرة سنة، ولم يكن ذلك عن احتياج سوى إشباع شهواتها. 



وفي أحد الأيام وقت الصيف رأت جمعًا من المصريين والليبيين في الميناء متجهين إلى أورشليم لحضور عيد الصليب المقدس،



 ولم تكن تملك قيمة السفر في إحدى السفن الذاهبة إلى أورشليم،


  فرأت قوما ذاهبين إلى بيت المقدس فسافرت معهم وإذ لم يكن معها أجرة سفرها ،

 أسلمت ذاتها لأصحاب السفينة حتى وصلت إلى بيت المقدس. 


ونظرت إلى الأب زوسيما بخجلٍ وقالت له: "أنظر يا أبي قساوتي. أنظر عاري. فقد كان الغرض من سفري هو إهلاك النفوس".


سافرت مع زمرة من الشبان وحدث ما حدث في الطريق.


وأخيرًا وصل الركب إلى أورشليم وارتكبت شرورًا كثيرة في المدينة المقدسة. 


أخيرًا حلَّ يوم عيد الصليب واتجهت الجموع إلى كنيسة القيامة وكان الزحام شديدًا،

 ولما جاء دورها لدخول الكنيسة، 

وعند عتبتها وجدت رِجلَها وكأنها مُسَمَّرة لا تستطيع أن تحركها وتدخل،


 وكانت هناك قوة خفية تمنعها من الدخول،

 وكررت المحاولة أكثر من مرة دون جدوى. أحسَّت أنها الوحيدة المطرودة من الكنيسة فالكل يدخلون بلا عائق أو مانع. 


عندئذ اعتزلت في مكان هادئ بجوار بوابة الكنيسة وانتهت في فكرها إلى أن منعها من الدخول يرجع إلى عدم استحقاقها بسبب فسادها.


 انفجرت في البكاء وتطلعت فأبصرت صورة العذراء فوق رأسها، فصرخت في خزي: "يا عذراء إني أدرك مدى قذارتي وعدم استحقاقي لأن أدخل كنيسة الله، بل إن نفسي الدنسة لا تستطيع أن تثبت أمام صورتك الطاهرة. فيا لخجلي وصغر نفسي أمامِك". طلبت شفاعة العذراء من كل قلبها ووعدت بعدم الرجوع لحياتها الماضية، وطلبت إليها أن تسمح لها بالدخول لتكرم الصليب المقدس، وبعدها سوف تودِّع العالم وكل ملذاته نهائيًا وطلبت إرشادها. أحسَّت أن طلبتها استجيبت 


 وعندما توسلت إليها بحرارة أن ترشدها إلى حيث خلاص نفسها . 


فأتاها صوت من ناحية الأيقونة يقول : إذا عبرت الأردن تجدين راحة وطمأنينة " 

فنهضت مسرعة وخرجت من ساحة القيامة



وفي هذه المرة دخلت كما دخل الباقون بلا مانع ولكنها كانت مرتعدة.


 سجدت إلى الأرض وسكبت دموعًا غزيرة على خشبة الصليب المقدسة وقبَّلتها، 


وأخذت تصلي - دون أن تحس بالوقت - حتى منتصف النهار. طلبت في أعماقها معونة الله بشفاعة العذراء أن تعرف ماذا تفعل، فسمعت صوتًا يقول لها: "اعبري الأردن فهناك تجدين مكانًا لخلاصِك". 



أمضت تلك الليلة قرب الكنيسة وفي الصباح سارت في طريقها،


 فقابلها رجل أعطاها ثلاث قطع من الفضة وقال لها: "خذي ما أعطاكِ الله". 


توقفت عند خباز واشترت ثلاث خبزات وطلبت إليه أن يرشدها إلى الطريق المؤدي للأردن. 


عبرت باب المدينة وأحسَّت أنها تغيرت،


 ووصلت إلى كنيسة على اسم يوحنا المعمدان قرب النهر، 


وهناك أخذت تبكي وغسلت وجهها بماء النهر المقدس ودخلت الكنيسة واعترفت بخطاياها وتناولت من الأسرار المقدسة.


 عبرت الأردن وطلبت شفاعة العذراء وأخذت تسير في الصحراء القاحلة حتى وصلت إلى المكان الذي تقابلت فيه مع القديس زوسيما، 


وكانت قد أمضت به 45 سنة


 وكان الله يعولها. 

محاربتها بناء عن سؤال القس زوسيما أخذت تروي أخبار محاربتها. 


فقالت أنها أمضت سبعة عشر عامًا في حروب عنيفة مع الشهوات الجسدية كما لو كانت تحارب وحوشًا حقيقية،

 وكانت تمر بذاكرتها كل الخطايا والقبائح التي فعلتها،


 وعانت من الجوع والعطش الشديدين. 

ومما قالته: "مرات كثيرة أخرى كانت تهاجمني آلاف الذكريات الحسية والأفكار الدنسة، وكانت تجعل في قلبي آلامًا شديدة بل كانت تجري في عروقي مثل جمر مشتعل، حينئذ كنت أخُّر على الأرض متضرعة من كل قلبي. 



بل كنت أحيانًا كثيرة أبقى على هذا الوضع أيامًا وليالٍ،

 إلى أن يحوطني النور الإلهي مثل دائرة من نار لا يستطيع المجرب أن يتعداها. 


وكانت العذراء معينة لي بالحقيقة في حياة التوبة، فكانت طوال هذه المدة تقودني بيدها وتصلي من أجلي.


 ولما فرغت الخبزات كنت آكل الحشائش والجذور التي كنت أجدها في الأرض".


أما عن ملابسها فقد تهرَّأت من الاستعمال، 


وكانت حرارة الشمس تحرق جسدها بينما برودة الصحراء تجعلها ترتعد لدرجة أنها كان يُغمى عليها.


 وقالت له أنها منذ عبرت الأردن لم ترَ وجه إنسان سواه، 


وقالت أن الله لقَّنها معرفة الكتب المقدسة والمزامير.




* القس زوسيما يباركها*



 ولما انتهت من كلامها انحنت أمام القس زوسيما ليباركها،


 وأوصته ألا يخبر أحدًا عنها

 وطلبت إليه أن يعود إليها في يوم خميس العهد من العام التالي ومعه التناول المقدس، 

وقالت أنها ستنتظره عند شاطئ الأردن.

 تناولها وفي الصوم الأربعيني المقدس في العام التالي خرج الرهبان كعادتهم، 

أما زوسيما فكان مريضًا بالحمَّى على نحو ما أخبرته مريم في لقائها معه. 


وبعد قداس خميس العهد حمل القس زوسيما جسد المسيح ودمه الكريمين، 


كما أخذ معه بعض البقول والبلح وذهب لينتظر مجيء القديسة عند شاطئ النهر. 

انتظرها طويلاً وكان يشخص نحو الصحراء، 

وأخيرًا رآها على الضفة المقابلة ورشمت بعلامة الصليب على مياه النهر وعبرت ماشية على الماء.

 وإزاء هذه الأعجوبة حاول القديس زوسيما أن ينحني أمامها لكنها صاحت: "أيها الأب أيها الكاهن ماذا أنت فاعل؟ هل نسيت أنك تحمل الأسرار المقدسة؟" 

حينئذ تقدمت وسجدت بخشوع أمام السرّ المقدس وتناولت من الأسرار المقدسة. 


وبعد قليل رفعت يديها نحو السماء صارخة: "الآن يا سيد تطلق عبدتك بسلام لأن عيني قد أبصرتا خلاصك".


 طلبت إليه أن يحضر إليها في العام القادم ويتقابل معها في المكان الذي تقابلا فيه أولاً، 

وطلبت إليه أن يصلي عنها،

 ورشمت على النهر بعلامة الصليب وعبرته راجعة واختفت من أمامه. 



*نياحتها *


في العام التالي وفي الموعد المحدد توجه إلى المكان الذي التقيا فيه أولاً، 


ووجدها ساجدة ووجهها متجهًا للشرق ويداها بلا حركة ومنضمتان في جمود الموت، 

فركع إلى جوارها وبكى كثيرًا وصلى عليها صلوات التجنيز. 


وحتى هذه اللحظة كان لا يعرف اسمها،

 ولكن عندما اقترب منها ليفحص عن قرب وجهها وجد مكتوبًا: "يا أب زوسيما ادفن هنا جسد مريم البائسة واترك للتراب جسد الخطية هذا، صلّي من أجلي".


 اكتشف أنها تنيحت بالليل بعد تناولها من الأسرار المقدسة،


 ويقال أن ذلك كان سنة 421م. 


عاد زوسيما إلى ديره وهو يقول: "حقًا إن العشارين والخطاة والزناة سيسبقوننا إلى الملكوت السماوي". 


وكانت سيرتها مشجعًا أكثر على الجهاد.


* وتعيِّد لها الكنيسة القبطية في يوم 6 برمودة من كل عام.*




 باقات عطرة من سير الأبرار والقديسين، صفحة 249-253



نياحة مريم المصرية السائحة ( 6 برمودة)
في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 137 ش (421م ) تنيحت القديسة السائحة مريم القبطية . 



نياحة سوزيما القس 


وتنيح القس الراهب سوزيما فى منتصف الجيل الخامس للميلاد وكان عابداً تقياً وراهبا مجاهد .
. 







======================================================================= 
المـــــــــراجع : 
(1) إبراهيم من الآباء البطاركة وهو أبن تارح المولود فى أور الكلدانيين حوالى سنة 2000 سنة ق. م هى اليوم مونميثير وقد ترك موطن ميلاده ليقيم فى حاران فى العراق مع عائلته ثم إلى أرض كنعان ثم بيت إيل ثم حبرون وفى زمن المجاعة نزل إلى مصر ومات ابراهيم عن سن 175 


(2) لم تذكر كتب المخطوطات أو السنكسار أى دير أو أسم الدير الذى سكن فيه زوسيما القس وقد كان هناك أديرة منشرة فى تلك المنطقة بعضها مأهول طول السنة والبعض الآخر مأهول لبعض السنة ويغادره الرهبان فى مواسم معينة وتقول المخطوطات أن القديس جيراسيموس سكن هناك ويرجع تاريخه إنشاء الدير على اسم هذا القديس هناك إلى نفس ذلك العصر وهى فى المكان الذى سكن فيه يوحنا المعمدان , أما الدير الذى يطلق عليه دير القديس جيراسيموس فهو يسمى خطأ بهذا الإسم فهو دير القلمون (أو القصب) ويقع فى موقع المدينة القديمة بيت حجلة المعاصر ليشوع . 


*(3) جبال مؤواب هى سلسلة من الجبال تمتد بطول البحر الميت إلى الشرق وتشتق أسمها الخاص بالجنس المؤابى لأنه قد سكنها سابقاً المؤآبيون الذين هم من سلالة مؤآب أبن لوط . *



(4) Sophrone de Jerusalem P.L;LXXXIII,G71. 


(5) Hidelbert,eveque du Mans, Vie en Hexametress Latins (more archveqe de tours en 1134. 
(5) القديسة مريم المصرية التائبة والقديس زوسيما الراهب والقس - من سير القديسين -1- دار مجلة مرقس - طبعة سنة 1987 - مطبعة دير القديس أنبا مقار - وادى النطرون - الناشر مجلة مرقس . 




:download:


المصدر :http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1323.htm


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

*فيلم مريم المصرية* 



الجزء الاول

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7OZECIKG

الجزء الثانى

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AE5WZPJ5






*المصدر *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26532*


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

*مديح للقديسة مريم المصرية* 


أبدأ يا إخوانى أحرك لسانى​ 
وأمدح بتفانى مريم المصرية​ 
هذه النقية مولودة فى الأسكندرية​ 
من عائلة مسيحية مريم المصرية​ 
لما بلغت بسلام إثنى عشر عام​ 
خدعها العدو الملام مريم المصرية​ 
فأصطاد بها الشيطان نفوس كثيرة يا أخوان​ 
وصارت فى مجون مريم المصرية​ 
ومكثت بإرتجال على هذا الحال​ 
سبعة عشر عام مريم المصرية​ 
إلى ان ادركتها محبة خالقها​ 
فرأت يوم بعينها مريم المصرية​ 
قوما كانوا ذاهبين للقدس مسافرين​ 
ذهبت معهم بيقين مريم المصرية​ 
إذا لم يكن معها أجرة سفرها​ 
قد أسلمت ذاتها مريم المصرية​ 
لمن فى السفينة بنفس لعينة​ 
ووصلت للميناء مريم المصرية​ 
لما أرادت دخول الكنيسة بقبول​ 
شعرت بيد المهول مريم المصرية​ 
تجذبها للوراء فشعرت يا أحباء​ 
إن هذا لأفعالها جزاء مريم المصرية​ 
لعدم طهارتها وشدة نجاستها​ 
رفعت عينها لخالقها مريم المصرية​ 
وهى منكسرة القلب وبكت بكاء بحب​ 
متشفعة بأم الرب مريم المصرية​ 
سألتها بدموع شفاعة عند يسوع​ 
صوتها لديه مسموع مريم المصرية​ 
تشجعت البتول وأرادت الدخول​ 
فوجدت القبول مريم المصرية​ 
دخلت يا حاضرين سجدت مع الساجدين​ 
وصلت بيقين مريم المصرية​ 
طالبة من الله أن يرشدها لرضاه​ 
يرفع غضبه عنها مريم المصرية​ 
ووقفت بمعونة أمام أيقونة​ 
العذراء الحنونة مريم المصرية​ 
وطلبت بحرارة ترشدها بمهارة​ 
لحياة البرارة مريم المصرية​ 
حيث خلاص نفسها فسمعت من يقول لها​ 
فى الأردن تجدينها مريم المصرية​ 
فنهضت لساعتها وفى الطريق قابلها​ 
إنساناً أعطى لها مريم المصرية​ 
ثلاثة دراهم فضة ابتاعت بها الحرة​ 
ثلاثة أرغفة طازجة مريم المصرية​ 
نهر الأردن عبرت وبالبرية مكثت​ 
سبعة وأربعين عام بقيت مريم المصرية​ 
الأنبا زوسيما قابلت ومن يده إتناولت​ 
وبعد ذلك رقدت مريم المصرية​ 
رأى الأب جوارها أسداً جاء يحرسها​ 
ومكتوب فوق رأسها مريم المصرية​ 
يا زوسيما أبينا أدفن المسكينة​ 
مريم الأمينة مريم المصرية​ 
صلى عليها لربه قام ودفنها بيده​ 
وعاد إلى ديره مريم المصرية​ 
صلواتها تكون معنا طلباتها ترفعنا​ 
للرب فيقبلنا مريم المصرية​ 
وتكون لنا حارس من كل الدسائس​ 
وللملكوت نرث مريم المصرية​ 
يا حبيبة الإله نقولك أكسياس​ 
أكسياس أكسياس مريم المصرية​ 
تفسير أسمك فى أفواه . كل المؤمنين. الكل يقولون يا إله.​ 
القديسة مريم أعنا أجمعين​ 


أكسيا أكسيا أكسيا تي أجيا ماريا - تي رَيم إن كيمى - تي ريف مووشت​ 
مستحقة مستحقة مستحقة القديسة مريم المصرية السائحة​ 



المصدر​ 
http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritual-Songs/10-Coptic-Praises-Glorification-Madae7/Tamgeed-Al-Kedeesa-Mariam-Al-Masreya.html​


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

*موسيقى فيلم القديسة مريم المصرية وزوسيما القس*


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

*اقوال قديسين عن التوبة* 




*:download:*


*إن أثرت أن تتوب الي الله فأحترز من التنعم فأنه يثير سائر الاوجاع و يطرد خوف الله من القلب ( القوى الأنبا موسى الاسود)*​ 
 

*اطلب التوبة فى كل لحظة ولا تدع نفسك للكسل لحظة واحدة ( القوى الأنبا موسى الاسود)* 


*ان لم يضع الإنسان نفسه في مركز الخاطي فلن تسمع صلاته امام الرب ( القوى الأنبا موسى الاسود)* 



*ايها الحبيب مادامت لك فرصة فارجع و تقدم الى المسيح بتوبة خالصة ( القوى الأنبا موسى الاسود)* 



*ليست خطية بلا مغفرة الا التى بلا توبة ( القوى الأنبا موسى الاسود)* 


*أخجل عندما تخطىء ولا تخجل عندما تتوب فا الخطية هى الجرح والتوبه هى العلاج الخطية يتبعها الخجل والتوبة يتبعها الجرأة لكن الشيطان قد عكس هذا الترتيب فيعطى جرأة فى الخطية وخجل من التوبه*
*( القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)* 



*التوبة هى السفينة والخوف ربانها والحب هو الميناء الالهى ( القديس ماراسحق السريانى)* 



*أجعل اليوم يوم توبتك لئلا ياتيك الموت فى هذة الليلة (القديس مارافرام السريانى)* 



*سأتوب الان وليس غدا فهذه اللحظه في يدي ولكن الغد في يد الله ( القديس ثيؤفان الناسك)* 



*التوبه سر الايمان وينبوع الخلاص وطريق المحبه والرجاء ومسلك الابرار وموطن الغرباء ( القديس اباهور)* 


*ان الله يريد التوبه : حينما تنتصر الروح علي الجسد في فتره الصوم وتستطيع ان تخضع الجسد وتصلبه مع كاقة اهوائها ( البابا كيرلس السادس)* 



*" لتحزن عندما تخطئ ، ليس خوفاً من العقاب بل لأنك عصيت سيدك ، السيد الذى يحبك و يطلب خلاصك" *
*( القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)* 


*كثيرا ما نقول غدا اتوب وينتهى كل شىء .. حسنا.. ولكن ماذا يحدث لو مت قبل غد ؟ ان الذى وعدك بالغفران اذا تبت لم يعدك بالغد اذا اجلت .. ( القديس اغسطينوس)* 



*لقد كنت معي ولكن أنا من أجل شقاوتي لم أكن معك يا الله ( القديس اغسطينوس)* 



*جيد ألا تخطئ** وإن أخطأت فجيد ألا تؤخر التوبة * *وأن تبت فجيد ألا تعاود الخطية **واذا لم تعاودها  فاعلم ان هذا هو معونة اللة **اشكرة وداوم  الطلب لمزيد من نعمتة * *( القديس باسليوس)* 



*لا تعمل عملاً فى توبتك بدون مشورة ، فتعبر أيامك بنياح وأعلم أنه لا يوجد شئ يفرح الشياطين مثل أنسان يخفى أفكاره ردية كانت أم جيدة ( الشيخ الروحانى)* 


*لا تيأس ولا تقلق اللَّـه يبحث عن خلاص الخطاة الذين يقدرون والذين لا يقدرون ، فهو يشفق عليك ويمنحــك التوبــة ويقويــك ( البابا الأنبا شنوده الثالث)* 


*الذى يقول أنه تاب ثم يرجع إلى الخطية ثم يتوب ثم يرجع ، هذا لم يتب بعد ليست هذه توبة إنما محاولات للتوبة ، أما التائب الحقيقى فهو إنسان قد تغيرت حياته وقد ترك الخطية إلى غير رجعة مثل توبة أغسطينوس وموسى الأسود ( البابا الأنبا شنوده الثالث)* 



*التوبة هيَ : بدء الطريق إلى اللَّـه ، ورفيق الطريق حتى النهاية ( البابا الأنبا شنوده الثالث)* 


*التوبة الحقيقية هى التوبة الصادرة من القلب وهى التى تستمر ( البابا الأنبا شنوده الثالث)*</B></I>


*المصدر *

*http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=6843*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2010)

*رووووووووووووووووووعة.......
أشكرك تاسونى...
*



​


----------



## عادل نسيم (25 يونيو 2010)

_ أ .إسميشيل 
شكراً علي الموسوعة الجميلة لمريم المصرية 
ربنا يعوض تعب مجهودك الكبير 30 ، 60 ، 100 
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك علي الدوام




_


----------

